# Nennen wir es mal Miniteich...



## Daufi (16. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,
schon wieder ich....
Ich habe von meinem Papa einen alten Sandsteintrog abgestaubt und jetzt überlegen wir da draus einen Miniteich zu machen bzw. eine Seerose drinnen zu versenken...
Die Frage ist wie bleibt das Wasser drinnen...;-)
Teichfolie sieht obenrum nicht schön aus und besteht da nur aus Falten, ohne irgendwas wirds wohl nicht dicht und ich mache mir auch Gedanken im Winter. Wenn da Wasser in die Ritzen kommt platzt mir das Teil bzw Teile davon ab.
Was gibts denn da an Farben, Beschichtungen die sich gut verarbeiten lassen?
Vielleicht mach ich es auch ganz trivial und stell einen Mörtelkübel auf Erde rein- der ist aber etwas zu klein....


----------



## Christine (16. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Arne,
eine Seerose wird den Winhter darin nicht überleben. 

Wenn das Teil nicht wasserdicht ist, wie wäre es denn statt des Miniteichs mit einem Steingarten...


----------



## DbSam (16. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Arne,

Du könntest es mit Kaliwasserglas versuchen ...
Oder mit DichtFix von MEM.


Gruß Carsten

Edit:
Vorher würde ich das Teil ordentlich mit dem Kärcher behandeln und dann erst einmal gut trocknen lassen ...


----------



## Daufi (16. Aug. 2016)

Wir werden es jetzt erst mal abladen...
Und wenn das ohne Verletzungen über die Bühne geht, mach ich mir darüber mal Gedanken Carsten, vielleicht geht auch Bitumen, aber ob der Dreck dem Wasser und den Pflanzen gut tut?

Christine, ich wollte zumindestens mal schauen dass das Wasser im Winter nicht durchfriert bzw. da so einen kleinen Teichheizer reinmache.
Oder halt die Seerose dann im großen Teich überwintere oder reinhole... 
Die Seerose nicht den Sandsteintrog....   Obwohl - den auf Rollen....

Hmmm, oder __ Binsen, Schützenkolben reinpflanzen....? Mal sehen...
Steingarten, bähhhh....   Nee haben wir schon genug....


----------



## DbSam (16. Aug. 2016)

Ja klar, Bitumen geht auch ... 
GFK-Auskleidung geht auch ...
Dichtschlämme geht auch ...

Aber ich dachte Du wolltest einen Sandsteintrog einsetzen. Und zwar einen, welcher auch wie ein Sandsteintrog aussieht ...
Man kann diesen aber auch mit Bitumen verhohnepipeln, geht natürlich auch. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Daufi (16. Aug. 2016)

Hehe Carsten,

das ist Patina....
Und Du hast recht, eigentlich möchte ich den Kerl nicht so verschmieren...
Also wird es wohl doch ne Wanne, Kübel oder ähnliches, das ich reinstelle...
Mal nachher ein bißchen die Baumärkte abfahren...
Immerhin er steht schon mal...


----------



## DbSam (16. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Arne

"Oder mit DichtFix von MEM."
Sorry, der Tipp war so etwas von total falsch ...

Ich meinte Steinimprägnierung von MEM, im Baumarkt (Hornbach, Hellweg, OBI) steht das Zeugs mit einem etwas anderen Name herum (KellerDicht oder BodenDicht, habe es vergessen).
Ist auf jeden Fall eine etwas milchige Flüsssigkeit, welche in den Stein einzieht und nach der Trocknung transparent ist

Oder halt  Kaliwasserglas.
Beides ist weitgehend unsichtbar, da transparent.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Aug. 2016)

Lasse mal Wasser rein und schaue wie lange es drinnen bleibt.
Ich musste unsere alle Anbohren um Blumenkübel und keine Teiche zu haben.


----------



## DbSam (16. Aug. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich musste unsere alle Anbohren um Blumenkübel und keine Teiche zu haben.


Das ist ja wieder eine ganz andere Anforderung ...  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Daufi (16. Aug. 2016)

Totto, da ist sowieso ein Riesenloch drin - denke zum auffüllen...

Carsten, wir wachsen an unseren Aufgaben...

Meine nächste ist jetzt mal schöne Tomatenbrote bzw. etwas bruschettaähnliches fürs Abendessen zu produzieren....

Euch einen schönen sonnigen Abend!


----------



## DbSam (16. Aug. 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> Meine nächste ist jetzt mal schöne Tomatenbrote bzw. etwas bruschettaähnliches fürs Abendessen zu produzieren....


Cool, dafür habe ich im Normalfall meine Holde. Soll ja nicht nur 'ähnlich' werden. 
Ich kann nur Grill. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Daufi (17. Aug. 2016)

Meine bessere Hälfte holt das Bier....( den ganzen Kasten...) 

Carsten, hast Du mit dem Wasserglas schon mal was gemacht?
Ich lese da immer von versiegeln, Abdichtung, Verfestigung...

Aber ist das auch dauerhaft dicht, sprich wenn mit Wasser gefüllt?
Und die einen verkaufen Natronwasserglas und dann gibts ja noch Kaliwasserglas, eigentlich mit den gleichen Eigenschaften.... Hmmmm....


----------



## DbSam (17. Aug. 2016)

Nein, mit Kaliwasserglas musste ich noch nicht arbeiten. Ist aber in der Verarbeitung sicher nicht anderes als Tiefengrund

Aber als ich von Deinem Sandsteintrog gelesen habe, kam mir als erster Gedanke 'Wasserglas'. (Allerdings funktioniert da nur Kaliwasserglas, hatte ich vorhin schon zum Wiki verlinkt.)

Nun, wenn man sich genauer in die Thematik Sandstein einliest und im Hinterkopf auch die ganzen Erklärungen zur Frauenkirche und deren Probleme mit Sandstein und Feuchtigkeit herumgeistern ... und Sandsteim im allgemeinen ...
Dazu findet man viele Seiten und auch viele Probleme
Man findet auch Diplomarbeiten (s.d. u.a. S.12) dazu und, und, und

Da ich weiter oben etwas von 'Tiefengrund geschrieben habe ...
Mit Acrylaten werden auch Steinkonservierungen durchgeführt

Also:
Nein, ich kann Dir keinen Tipp mehr geben. Ich weiß nichts.


Wenn ich mir Deinen Trog so anschaue ...
Ich™ würde den Kärcher nehmen und den Trog innen und außen säubern.
Danach gut(!) trocknen lassen und dann nur die innere Seite mit Kaliwasserglas behandeln. 
Somit sollte der Sandsteintrog seine Optik behalten und die Feuchtigkeit im Sandstein hat noch genügend Möglichkeiten zu diffundieren ...

Das würde 'Ich™' mit meinem Trog machen. 
Was Du nun tun könntest, das weiß ich nicht.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Wo ist da ein riesen Loch drin? 
Ist auf dem 'miesen' Foto nicht zu sehen ...


----------



## Daufi (17. Aug. 2016)

Danke für Deine Mühe, Carsten,
denke auch, dass ich das mit Kali probiere, das Wiki hatte ich mir natürlich auch durchgelesen und etwas mehr auch noch.
Mehr als nicht dicht werden kann es ja nicht...
Angeblich war das mal ein Brunnen -trog, also probiere ich ganz blöd mal ohne alles, und mach das Ding(nachdem ich das Loch verschlossen habe...) mal voll Wasser und schaue was das da drin macht...
Vielleich diffundiert es ja nach außen, Sandstein ist ja schon etwas porös...


----------



## DbSam (17. Aug. 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> und mach das Ding ... voll Wasser und schaue was das da drin macht...


Das kann ich Dir schon jetzt beantworten: Es macht den Trog von innen nass. 


Ja, mach das so ...
Ging ja früher auch. Nur halt bei Frost sollte ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Daufi (17. Aug. 2016)

Carsten Du hast recht - er wurde nass....

Nee im Enst hab ihn mal saubergemacht - dicht ist er definitiv nicht mehr, Risse rund um die Bodenplatte, da sickert das Wasser raus....
Habe mir mal 5 l Wasserglas bestellt....
Und wenn gar nix klappt kommen halt wieder Blumen rein....


----------



## DbSam (17. Aug. 2016)

Ach du Sch...
Die Bilder hättest  Anfang schicken können ...
(Habe auch eben erst gesehen, dass Du gestern auch noch ein zweites Bild gepostet hast.)

Bestellung sofort stornieren. Den Riss bekommst Du mit Wasserglas nicht zu.
(Oder auch nicht stornieren, vielleicht braucht man das später nochmal, wenn der Riss dicht ist. 1 Liter sollte aber auch genügen, denke ich. Keine Ahnung wie der Trog saugt ...)

Hier ist doch eine Sanierung und nicht nur eine simple Abdichtung nötig.
Die Löcher bekommen wir dicht, aber den Riss ....
Warte, da müssen wir nochmal schauen ...




Gruß Carsten


----------



## Daufi (17. Aug. 2016)

Keine Panik...
Die Risse innen gehen außer dem ganz unten ja nicht ganz durch...
Und auch durch den umlaufenden unten, sickert es nur ein bißchen durch...

Ich bin grade am überlegen ob ich mal einer Stelle mit Fugenmörtel(rot   innen probiere, ob das dann hält und glatt wird - das Zeug wird ja normalerweise steinhart...
Und da draur dann Wasserglas....


----------



## DbSam (17. Aug. 2016)

Langsam, langsam ...

Steinhart ist bei Sandstein falsch, der Fugenmörtel darf nicht härter als der Sandstein sein.
Schau mal hier, da ist es gut beschrieben. Hier auch. Oder nach Sandsteintrog reparieren
Oder, oder, oder, ...

Jedenfalls danach das Wasserglas ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## pema (17. Aug. 2016)

Mal 'ne neue Idee:
Folie rein (keine Sorge...die sieht man nachher nicht mehr. Muss nicht bis zum Oberrand reichen), Torf rein und Regenwasser. Abwarten, bis das Ganze sich gesetzt hat. Nachfüllen. Und mit wunderschönen, interessanten Moorbeetpflanzen (z.B. diesen schrecklichen fleischfressenden Ungeheuern) bepflanzen.

Keine Sorgen mehr wegen der Dichtigkeit (einfach etwas Regenwasser nachgießen), kein weiteres Steinbeet und irgendwie hat es ja auch mit Wasser zu tun.
petra


----------



## Daufi (18. Aug. 2016)

Ha Carsten, ich war auch schon am googeln, das alles eilt ja nicht und bevor ich mich hinterher ärgere - wie du siehst haben wir noch 4 Tröge dastehen - mache ich es lieber richtig...

Petra soll ich das meiner besseren Hälfte vorschlagen...
Zufällig hat Alex vor ein paar Tagen so zwei komische gierige Dinger gekauft die mir schon in den Finger gebissen haben...

Müßten mal schauen ob so was bei unserem Klima hier überleben/wintern könnte... Hatten wir auch schon - unabhängig von dem Trog - drangedacht


----------



## Daufi (18. Aug. 2016)

...vom Handy, die Dinger meine ich....


----------



## DbSam (18. Aug. 2016)

Wie viele Bauernhöfe hast Du denn geplündert? 
Jedenfalls hast Du genügend Übungsmodelle ... 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Daufi (18. Aug. 2016)

Moin Carsten,
die sind alle von meinem Papa...
Der hat die in den letzten Jahrzehnten zusammen gesammelt und er hat noch drei zuhause...
Und die jeweils einzeln mit dem Anhänger 200 km transportiert...
Aber ich steh ja auch auf diesen Krempel... 
Wenn Leute an unserem Haus vorbeilaufen, schütteln viele nur den Kopf, werfen Post bei uns ein oder wollen einen Unfall oder Panne melden.... Ach ja und fragen wann der Biergarten aufmacht.... Hmmm, telefonieren könnte man da auch....


----------



## DbSam (18. Aug. 2016)

Moin Daufi,

also wenn das so ist, dass Du auf solch alten Krempel stehst, dann möchte ich Dein 'Modell von Ehebett' nicht sehen ... 

Es ist aber auch schwierig solch alten Krempel richtig cool zu arrangieren, dass es nicht wie eine Gerümpelsammlung aussieht.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## pema (18. Aug. 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> die Dinger meine ich....


Das erste ist eine __ Venusfliegenfalle - bei mir war sie nicht winterhart. Aber andere hier schreiben, sie verträgt den Winter draußen. Die zweite müsste eine Kannenpflanze sein. Die ist - so weit ich weiß - nicht für den Winter in unseren Breitengraden geeignet.
Ich meinte auch eher Pflanzen wie __ Sonnentau, Fettblatt, Schlauchpflanze. Die sind winterhart und können draußen bleiben.
petra


----------



## Daufi (18. Aug. 2016)

Carsten, Du meinst also etwa so....


----------



## Daufi (18. Aug. 2016)

Petra, ich werd Alexandra mal ein bißchen aufstacheln dass sie sich schlau macht....


----------



## DbSam (18. Aug. 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> Carsten, Du meinst also etwa so....



Ja, genau. Jetzt ist alles klar:
Cool, eine analoge feuerwehrtechnisch notrufende Erdinger Parkplatzuhr mit Beschwerdebriefbeherbergungskasten.

Jetzt noch den letzten Trog als Fußbadewanne vor die Bank und fertig ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Daufi (18. Aug. 2016)

Dann verstehst du bestimmt auch dass ich mich zurückhalten muss... Die Ortsbürgermeisterin schüttelt nur immer den Kopf wenn sie vorbeiläuft....
Da der Biergarten immer zu ist habe ich für durstige Wanderer vorgesorgt... In der Notrufsäule steht ein belgisches Bier....
Und ich mach noch einen Wegweiser zum Fussbad und Teich....

So nachher mal Mörtel holen und mal schauen ob ich Kalkmilch bekomme....
Und Schlaghülsen und Dachlatten und Kanthölzer.... Der __ Ahorn wird bald abwerfen. Der Decksack...


----------



## DbSam (18. Aug. 2016)

Lass sie doch den Kopf schütteln, es sieht doch ordentlich aus ... 

Und der Biergarten ist immer zu? Blöd ...
Wenigstens für mich würde ich den ab und zu mal öffnen ... 


Viel Spaß beim werkeln ...
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Aug. 2016)

pema schrieb:


> Das erste ist eine __ Venusfliegenfalle - bei mir war sie nicht winterhart. Aber andere hier schreiben, sie verträgt den Winter draußen. Die zweite müsste eine Kannenpflanze sein. Die ist - so weit ich weiß - nicht für den Winter in unseren Breitengraden geeignet.


Die Kannenpflanze muss drinnen bleiben die Venusfliegenfalle ist bei mir im Moorbeet über den Winter gegangen....sollte man aber wohl etwas Abdecken.
Der erste __ Sonnentau hat es nicht geschafft....können aber auch die Amseln oder __ Schnecken gewesen sein. Die __ Schlauchpflanzen sind ohne Probleme über den Winter gekommen.

 Schlauchpflanze


----------



## mägi (20. Aug. 2016)

hallo arne,
beim wöchentlichen lesen von verschiedenen themen rund um den teich, bin ich auf deinen wunderschönen sandsteintrog aufmerksam geworden.

vor 4 jahren stand ich vor dem gleichen problem: wie kriege ich zwei miniteiche in undichte tröge?

beim pflanzenkauf habe ich die lösung für mich gefunde. 4 schlabbertöpfe gekauft bepflanzt und siehe da ich hatte endlich meine miniteiche direkt am sitzplatz.


         liebe grüsse aus der schweiz mägi.


----------



## Daufi (20. Aug. 2016)

Guten Morgen Mägi,

was sind Schlabbertöpfe...? Ich bin ja schon überall rumgefahren und hab nach Gefäßen, Eimern, Kübeln oder ähnlichem geschaut....
...und nix passendes gefünden...
Sieht gut aus bei Dir.... Sind aber jeweils 2 die da drin sind, oder?

Totto, hätte ich früher lesen sollen, war gestern abend im Ikea, die haben da grade(preiswerte?) __ Schlauchpflanzen im Angebot...
Wir könnten das ja mal in einem der nächsten Sautröge probieren.... Mit dem Winter und so....


----------



## mägi (20. Aug. 2016)

grüezi arne, ja bei mir stehen 2 pro trog.
  das ist ein schlabbertopf  ich glaube es ist sogar ein deutsches produkt.gibt es in viele grössen. liebe grüsse mägi.


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Aug. 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> Totto, hätte ich früher lesen sollen, war gestern abend im Ikea, die haben da grade(preiswerte?) __ Schlauchpflanzen im Angebot...


Alles unter 5 Euro ist OK. Wenn ziemlich groß dann darf es auch ein bisschen mehr sein. Habe auch schon mal 19,95 bezahlt weil sie mir so gut gefallen hat. Gibt einige unterschiedliche Sorten.
Zumeist aber alles Hybriden...also Mischlinge die mal so mal anders ausfallen.


----------



## Tanny (21. Aug. 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> Angeblich war das mal ein Brunnen -trog, also probiere ich ganz blöd mal ohne alles, und mach das Ding(nachdem ich das Loch verschlossen habe...) mal voll Wasser und schaue was das da drin macht...




Als ich die ersten Fotos sah, war das mein erster Gedanke:
eine alte Pferdetränke 

Diese Tröge standen als Tränke früher auf jedem Marktplatz - und die haben auch Frost unbeschadet überstanden.

Vielleicht stammt daher auch das Loch - kann sein, dass da später mal eine Wasserzuleitung
reingelegt worden ist?

Ich würde das Loch eventuell gar nicht dicht machen, sondern eine Art Wasserhahn
einbauen - dann hast Du es bei einem TWW einfach 

Wegen des Risses:
vielleicht ist das ja blöd von mir gedacht, aber könnte man da nicht Lehm/Ton/Bentonit rein machen?

Bei den Rissen in meiner Tümpel-Betonplatte hat das wunderbar funktioniert.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Daufi (21. Aug. 2016)

Hallihallo aus der Wanne....
Kirstin, lt. meinem Papa - der letzte Nacht mal schnell unverhofft bei uns aufgetaucht ist, uns beim grillen 3 Nachbarn weiter gefunden hat( er wohnt 200 km entfernt), und bei der Gelegenheit gleich einen rund 400kg schweren Genzstein im Kofferraum dabeihatte - war der Trog von einem Bauernhof wo er von einer Quelle gespeist wurde, das Vieh daraus trank und das Wasser anschliesend noch in irgendwelche Ställe lief....
Totto ich werd mich erst mal einlesen, was man da noch so alles beachten muss. Erde, Aufstellung, sonnig, schattig etc ..
Mägi, da werd ich mal schauen wo ich die bei uns herbekomme.


----------



## pema (22. Aug. 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> Erde, Aufstellung, sonnig, schattig etc ..


Keine Erde...reiner Torf. Sonnig. Feucht...aber nur mit Regenwasser gießen.
Mehr braucht es nicht.
Sag mal, was hat denn dein Vater für ein Auto? Wenn er 400kg im Kofferraum befördern kann?
petra


----------



## troll20 (22. Aug. 2016)

pema schrieb:


> Sag mal, was hat denn dein Vater für ein Auto? Wenn er 400kg im Kofferraum befördern kann?


So was evtl.


----------



## Daufi (22. Aug. 2016)

Ich dachte auch, er spinnt. Naja vielleicht sind es auch nur 300kg...
Aber der Peugeot ging schon ganz schön in die Knie....
Man sieht auf den Bildern nicht, was das für ein Klopper ist...


----------



## troll20 (22. Aug. 2016)

Also die normalen EKW / PLW wie auf dem Bild machen schon bei max. 250 Kg die grätsche


----------



## Daufi (22. Aug. 2016)

Übrigens, Rene, nee so ein Rentnerauto....:
 
...und der ist ganz schön zerkratzt und zerdeppert innen...
Mich hatte es gewundert, dass er nicht vorne hochging....


----------



## Tanny (22. Aug. 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> und der ist ganz schön zerkratzt und zerdeppert innen...



....Dein vater ist mir schon sympathisch


----------



## pema (22. Aug. 2016)

also: übertrieben
Waren wahrscheinlich nur 40kg...kamen dir nur vor wie 400
petra


----------



## troll20 (22. Aug. 2016)

Ups, so ein RennAuto ala Schuhkarton  Na das der die Abgasanlage auf dem Asphalt schleifen lässt ist klar. Der hat ja weniger erlaubte Zuladung als dein EKW (Einkaufswagen / Plattenwagen) Beim EKW müsste die glaube am rechten Griff stehen und 175Kg betragen, glaub ich.


----------



## Daufi (22. Aug. 2016)

Kirstin - mir auch.... auch wenn er jetzt mit 78 mächtig anstrengend wird...

Petra, denke nicht..., bis wir den draußen hatten....

Und Rene, das mit den 175 kg halte ich für ein Märchen... auf dem waren schon 9 40kg Zement/Mörtelsäcke....
Und alle Erkennungszeichen wurden herausgefeilt und entfernt...


----------



## troll20 (22. Aug. 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> auf dem waren schon 9 40kg Zement/Mörtelsäcke.


Ja was man drauf packen kann und für was er zugelassen ist ..... 
Nach den Bildern ist das die Version SP3 von Wanzl. Je nach Ausführung bis max 250 Kg.
Mir ist so ein Teil schon mit 5 x 40 Kg Estrich Säcken zusammen gebrochen. Dann wollte der Baumarkt von mir Ersatz, jetzt hab ich dort Lebenslanges Hausverbot  

Gibt ja nur einen in Berlin


----------



## Daufi (22. Aug. 2016)

Hmmm, Rene
bist Du Wanzl Vertreter....?
Und SP3 kenn ich nur von Windows...

Meiner war beim Haus dabei, sogar noch ein Euro drin, also war unser Häuschen ein echtes Schnäppchen....
Tja kaum Hausverbot beim Praktiker, und schon machen sie Pleite....


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Aug. 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> Man sieht auf den Bildern nicht, was das für ein Klopper ist...


Spezifische Gewicht von Granit ist 2,8 t/m³
Schmeiß einen Zollstock drüber und schon hast du das Gewicht.
Oder geschätzt. 0,2m x 0,2m x 1,2m = 0,048 m³ bei 2,8 t/m³ = 0,1344 t oder 134,4kg


----------



## Daufi (23. Aug. 2016)

Das läßt die keine Ruhe, gell
Wie sagt mann bei uns - ein kleiner Dibbelschisser....

Hier amtlich - wenn Sandstein das selbe spez. Gewicht hat - ich war zu faul zum Kucken - 268kg
Aber angefühlt hat es sich trotzdem wie 400...

Und was sagt uns das jetzt? Schaut, dass euer Vater Briefmarken und keine Sandsteintröge oder alte Grenz oder Hinweissteine sammelt...
Übrigens stand dieser angeblich mal an der Deutschen Weinstraße bei Deidesheim...

Er hat auch seinen halben Garten gepflastert und eine Riesen Kräuterspirale..  

Euch allen einen schönen Morgen - ich muss jetzt erst mal zum Orthopäden...


----------



## Erin (23. Aug. 2016)

Steine kann man nie genug haben, wenn du keine mehr willst, darfst du deinen Papa gern bei mir vorbeischicken 
Ich schicke dir dafür meinen Freund vorbei, der kann auch keine mehr sehen ^^
Und gute Besserung!


----------



## Tanny (23. Aug. 2016)

ich nehme ihm auch gerne Steine ab


----------



## Daufi (24. Aug. 2016)

Ha, nix da!
Ich steh doch auf drauf, die kommen alle hierher....
Nur mußten wir uns ja unbedingt ein Häuschen im Westerwald zulegen weit weg von(meinem) Zuhause...
Aber wo bekommt man günstig 3500m² Land - außer vielleicht bei dir Kirstin...
Erin behalt Deinen Freund, komm selber... Mädelstausch, da gibts neue Anregungern für den Garten....


----------



## Erin (24. Aug. 2016)

Frauentausch im Teichforum...oha  Dann müsstest du hinterher aber deine Steine zählen


----------



## Daufi (24. Aug. 2016)

Smile, nee lass mal das war ein anderes Forum...
Ihr seid net öfters mal aufm MPS? So Deinem Outfit nach....
Da haben Freunde einen Stand....


----------



## Erin (24. Aug. 2016)

Bisher nicht, aber ich würde schon gern mal  Ich hab ein paar Jahre mittelalterlichen Schaukampf gemacht, passt also irgendwie auch  Das Outfit ist allerdings Steampunk, nur ohne Waffen, die sind auf Festivals so unpraktisch 
Bist du denn mal da gewesen?

Und zum eigentlichen Thema...
Hast du jetzt Schlabbertöpfe bekommen oder gibt es eine Planänderung? Finde diese Tröge ja toll für sowas


----------



## Daufi (24. Aug. 2016)

Ja schlieslich sind wir im Teichforum...
Wir waren zwei mal dort, aber ich kann mich mit diesen kommerziellen abzockerischen Veranstaltungen nicht identifizieren, Du zahlst 25,28 Euro Eintritt, und mußt jeden Furz drinnen teuer bezahlen....
Aber das ist Einstellungssache....
Töpfe hab ich noch net gekuckt, evt. werden es auch Mörtelkübel....
Ich muss Freitag erst mal wieder den nächsten Trog holen...


----------



## Erin (24. Aug. 2016)

Oh...ich hatte gedacht, das wäre besser geworden, nachdem die sich von Fogelvrei getrennt haben, dann brauche ich das wohl eher nicht, gut zu wissen...die Bands kann man auch anderswo sehen.

Passt ein Mörtelkübel denn überhaupt da rein?
Noch ein Trog....tz, ich bin neidisch, pffff...


----------



## Daufi (24. Aug. 2016)

Das wär das einzigste Argument, die ganzen Gruppen - Sauf mich schön, sag ich da nur....
Ach nur Tröge machen ja auch nicht glücklich.....
Ihr seid gerne mal eingeladen, uns beim Weg nach Köln zum Karneval zu besuchen, sind ja nur knapp 400 km...

Nee muss morgen eh einkaufen, da werde ich mal einen Kübel mitbringen und vielleicht ein paar __ Schlauchpflanzen, oder ne Seerose, oder.....


----------



## Erin (24. Aug. 2016)

Ach nee...Sauf mich schön...großartig! Haben wir vor 2 Wochen noch jeden Abend im Camp mitgegröhlt *hüstel* 

Vorsicht....darauf komme ich bestimmt zurück, mein Freund kommt nämlich aus dem Bergischen und wir sind schon öfter mal unten  Nur nicht zum Karneval, da muss der Rheinländer allein durch, das ist mir unheimlich 

Du bekommst doch noch einen Trog, also pack Seerose _und_ Schlauchpflanze ein, schließlich will der andere auch bepflanzt werden und falls dir noch was einfällt, dein Vater hat bestimmt noch mehr und auf 3500 verliert sich das eh


----------



## Daufi (24. Aug. 2016)

Und? Hats geklappt? Bei wem...?

Ach wir haben uns hier - im 3. Jahr gut eingelebt, Alexandra kommt ursprünglich vum Rhing/Bad Honnef, ich vun de Palz, Ludwigshafen, da ist es hier genau richtig...
Wir fahren öfters mal Richtung Pfalz aufs Weinfest - es gibt ab nächstem Samstag wieder Neuen __ Wein - und der 11.11. und Karneval ist natürlich Kölle anjesacht... Und zwischendurch ist ja noch CSD und ähnliches....
Also kommt man hier schon mal weg...

Und wie gesagt, vorher ankündigen - kein Thema...
Suchen immer Gründe für einen Scheiterhaufen....

Gute Nacht, bei Alex klingelt un 4 der Wecker....


----------



## Daufi (25. Aug. 2016)

So, der Hornbach hatte noch ne Marliacea alhida reduziert für 6 Euronen und die Pantederia cordata passt auch in den Kübel...
Wenn ich jetzt noch wüßte was ich gekauft habe...
Naja einmal __ Hechtkraut, die Seerose sagt mir nix - Schande über mein Haupt....,
sieht im Moment ziemlich mickrig aus, und ich muss morgen den Sonnenschirm aufstellen , sonst sind da 30 Grad im Wasser....


----------



## Erin (26. Aug. 2016)

Ja...mehr oder weniger, aber das klappt bei denen jedes Jahr, tz...

CSD nehmen meine Kinder immer mit  Da unten ist genug los, langweilen muss man sich nicht Und klar würden wir vorher anfragen, aber warum jeder immer gleich an Scheiterhaufen denkt, sollte mir langsam mal zu denken geben, nicht dass mich das stören würde....

Über die Seerosen weiß ich leider auch nichts, aber Fotos würde ich gern sehen


----------



## Daufi (26. Aug. 2016)

Ach das mit dem Scheiterhaufen darfst Du nicht persönlich nehmen, Alex hat ihren Reisebesen, also nicht den Daufi 2000, auch grade um die Ecke geparkt...
Komischerweise kann ich mal wieder keine Bilder hochladen, reiche ich gleich nach...


----------



## Daufi (26. Aug. 2016)

Grrr, jetzt war der Beitrag doppelt, wie kann ich denn eigentlich einen löschen, das hab ich noch nicht entdeckt....
Bei 34 Grad in der Sonne Erde wegschippen und alten Telegrafenmast mit der Stihl kleinmachen - da muss man ja auch einen an der Klatsche haben, gell?


----------



## Erin (26. Aug. 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> Ach das mit dem Scheiterhaufen darfst Du nicht persönlich nehmen, Alex hat ihren Reisebesen, also nicht den Daufi 2000, auch grade um die Ecke geparkt...
> Komischerweise kann ich mal wieder keine Bilder hochladen, reiche ich gleich nach...



Ach was, bin ich doch gewohnt  War nur verwundert, weil ich mich hier gar nicht Gytha Ogg angemeldet hab  Dann mal Grüße an die "Schwester" 

Bei dem Wetter buddelst du? Respekt!


----------



## Daufi (26. Aug. 2016)

Apropos Hexe, morgen tritt bei uns im Örtchen Lena auf - nicht dass ich auf sie steh, aber es kostet nix.... Und es gibt was zu trinken...
Das bist aber nicht du mit dem Banjo - oder? 

Naja das schaufeln hält sich im Rahmen, mache gleich weiter, um so besser schmeckt heute abend das Bier...

So mal wieder vom kühlen Wohnzimmer wieder in die Hitze gehen...


----------



## Erin (26. Aug. 2016)

Lena ist dann aber eher eine Magrat...
Banjo...nein, aber gib mir genug zu trinken und ich singe dir das Igellied 

Fleißig, fleißig...dann hast du dir das Bier auch verdient

Na...das passt doch gut! Willst du den Kübel noch irgendwie unter Pflanzen verstecken? Und bleibt die Seerosen so klein oder zieht sie später aus?


----------



## Daufi (27. Aug. 2016)

Naja ich schau nachher mal ob Lena auch nen Besen dabeihat....
Wir sind durch, bin heute morgen um sechs noch mal schnell zu meinem Papa gefahren den letzten Trog holen und den römischen Grenzstein haben wir auch noch schnell eingebuddelt....
 
 
Und jetzt liege ich verboten auf der Liege und warte daß Alex im Bad fertig wird...
Weiber...
Irgendwie hätte ich heute ja noch Hunger auf Fisch...
Apropos junge Dame, wie heist Du denn eigentlich wirklich...?


----------



## Daufi (28. Aug. 2016)

So letzter Stand Miniteich - habe im Keller noch ne Minipumpe gefunden - nur fürs Steigrohr mußte ich improvisieren....


----------



## troll20 (28. Aug. 2016)

Da sag ich jetzt lieber nichts zum Steigrohr
Ansonsten sieht es doch ganz gut aus und wenn es erstmal richtig eingewachsen ist .....


----------



## DbSam (28. Aug. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Da sag ich jetzt lieber nichts zum Steigrohr


"Besser is das ...  " 
Deswegen gleich noch ein Link für die Zukunft


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Daufi (28. Aug. 2016)

Hihi Carsten,
das ist ja jetzt sehr unpassend....
Das Ding ist übrigens nur ein Strohhalm, denke eine Fehlanfertigung...

Weil so klein hab ich die noch nie gesehen... 

Hoffentlich verirren sich keine Kinder vom Waldlehrprad zu uns....


----------



## DbSam (28. Aug. 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> das ist ja jetzt sehr unpassend....


Finde ich nun wieder gar nicht. 

Auszug aus der Beschreibung:

Stabilisiert den Ph-Wert.
Entfernt Farbstoffe.
Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers wird erhöht.
Unabhängig von Bakterien.
Funktioniert sofort wenn man die Pumpe einschaltet.
Zur Vorbeugung von Krankheiten (durch schlechte Wasserqualität).
Ich weiß nicht, an was Du schon wieder gedacht hast ...  


Gruß Carsten



PS:


Daufi schrieb:


> Das Ding ist übrigens nur ein Strohhalm


Trinkhalme, die Dinger heißen Trinkhalme.  

Strohhalme sind die Teile, an denen Du Dich immer festhältst.


----------



## Daufi (28. Aug. 2016)

Ferkel! Das ist doch kein Trinkhalm... So was würd ich als Mann nicht in den Mund nehmen...


----------



## Daufi (15. Sep. 2016)

So auch mal ein, zwei aktuelle Bilder:


----------

